# 5-HTP for IBS-C(spastic colon/stomach)



## daveaz (Oct 5, 2010)

hello everyone,I have this condition and recently my magnesium and psyllium fiber regimen stopped working very well after an ab muscle pull(my gutis incredibly sensitive, eg when i get a migraine i have to take a painkiller quickly before my stomach slows down and it doesn't digest well)I always wanted to try zelnorm(which apparently was formulated to try and increases the seratonin in the gut)but it was taken off the market.In desperation as my whole insides were in non stop spasm and bloating and i was finding it harder to eat,I decided to try 5-HTP(a natural precurser to seratonin).Within 20 minutes of taking it my insides were starting to gurgle again and now after a week of taking 25mg every six hours(it leaves your system fairly quickly)I'm a whole lot better and relieved.I really think that a large part of my spastic problem was that my body just doesn't make enough seratonin to keep the smooth muscle of my gut working.Hopefully this might help others with similar conditions,you might as well give it a try since 5-HTP is fairly safe from what i've read.Please also pass this info along as I have never read this anywhere on IBS forums or 5-HTP forums,thanks!


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

I found this on About.com. It says not to use if you take an antidepressant, so that would rule me out.While 5-HTP, in a pure form is not a risk for EMS, there are some cautions to be observed in its use. 5-HTP should not be used if you have the following medical conditions:Cardiovascular Diseases; Extremely Elderly Persons; those with Parkinsons; Disease, Cancer or Autoimmune Diseases; Lung Diseases; Chronic Alcoholism; Liver diseases; parasitic infection; AIDS; Anorexia Nervosa; Low protein Diets; Severe allergies; Myalgia; Peripheral Neuropathy; Rash or Flushing; Edema; Nausea; Diarrhea; Sickle cell anemia; hemophilia; PregnancyDo not use 5-HTP is you are currently taking any of the following medications:Anti-depressant drugs; Monoamine oxidase inhibitors; Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors; Tricyclic medications; Weight Loss medications; Anti-parkinson medications; Barbiturates and other tranquilizing drugs; Antihistamines and cold medications; Alcoholic beverages; Intravenous drugs; Cancer chemotherapy or antibiotic medications.Warningosages of 5-hydroxy L-tryptophan (5-HTP) greater than 100 milligrams per day should be taken only under the guidance of a physician. 5-HTP use at doses greater than 100 mg per day should be taken with the prescription drug carbadopa to prevent excessive levels of serotonin production in the peripheral blood circulation. 5-HTP can increase the effect of tranquilizing drugs and can impair the ability to drive an automobile.


----------



## daveaz (Oct 5, 2010)

nowandthen said:


> I found this on About.com. It says not to use if you take an antidepressant, so that would rule me out.While 5-HTP, in a pure form is not a risk for EMS, there are some cautions to be observed in its use. 5-HTP should not be used if you have the following medical conditions:Cardiovascular Diseases; Extremely Elderly Persons; those with Parkinsons; Disease, Cancer or Autoimmune Diseases; Lung Diseases; Chronic Alcoholism; Liver diseases; parasitic infection; AIDS; Anorexia Nervosa; Low protein Diets; Severe allergies; Myalgia; Peripheral Neuropathy; Rash or Flushing; Edema; Nausea; Diarrhea; Sickle cell anemia; hemophilia; PregnancyDo not use 5-HTP is you are currently taking any of the following medications:Anti-depressant drugs; Monoamine oxidase inhibitors; Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors; Tricyclic medications; Weight Loss medications; Anti-parkinson medications; Barbiturates and other tranquilizing drugs; Antihistamines and cold medications; Alcoholic beverages; Intravenous drugs; Cancer chemotherapy or antibiotic medications.Warningosages of 5-hydroxy L-tryptophan (5-HTP) greater than 100 milligrams per day should be taken only under the guidance of a physician. 5-HTP use at doses greater than 100 mg per day should be taken with the prescription drug carbadopa to prevent excessive levels of serotonin production in the peripheral blood circulation. 5-HTP can increase the effect of tranquilizing drugs and can impair the ability to drive an automobile.


thanks for putting up the precautions,everyone should be aware of them and do their own research and talk to their doctor.i did want to add that i was on paxil a decade ago,also tried tricyclic anti-depressants but they did nothing for me.


----------

